# STEEL CITY DUST COLLECTOR Working great !!!



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. I am in the market for a dust collection system. This review has been helpful.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Great looking DC. I have found that with a bag you need to "beat" the bag with the system off. This will 
get the dust off that has collected on the inside surface bag.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks for the review. I'll be in the market for a dust collector when i start getting more big tools. this looks like a good one. thanks for the review.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Amazing, remotes for dust collectors but why not. Thanks for the post Gator


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

After using the bag filter system for years , I finally broke down and bought a JET with the pleated filter on top ! LOVE IT !!! It lasts so much longer between cleanings to maintain full suction power and minimal dust escaping through the filter itself like the bag types do… enjoy your woodworking experiences : )

ps. I am going to get a remote control for it as it is at the far end of my shop too …..one other thing…if you ever do get a planer / jointer , do yourself a favor and get one of those seperator / metal trashcan devices…they empty a lot easier than having to remove that bottom bag !!


----------



## Woodshopfreak (Feb 26, 2008)

looks great. I'm in the market for my fist dust collector because I am absolutly sick of all the dust in my shop. I will put in a duct system and then run it to all my machines. I will have to make a cabinet for my tablesaw much like a cabinet saw. It will have a hood underneith and shelves behind a door to give me some storage. I am looking at the delta 50-760 because of the award it got in wood magazine and all the great things I have heard about it. Yours looks really nice as well.


----------



## jasonscreations (Feb 3, 2008)

I recently bought my first big dust system as well. I know Harbor Freight is not at the top of the woodworking food chain, but a 2 hp, 2 bag vertical system (that looks like everyone elses' just a different color) for only $160, can't be beat. I love it. I bought a metal trash can and a seperator system from rockler to round out the system, and it works great. Especially with my new planer.


----------

